# Need help to ID wood type



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Wonder if anyone has an idea of what kind of wood this is:










Or this:










Many thanks!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

that is definately wood.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

I had on old desk/dresser like that that I figured was Redwood, if I recall.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cherry 

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/cherry.htm


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a guitar wood guide I have on the main webiste. Might help out a bit.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Guitar_Woods.htm


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Many thanks Shoretyus. You pegged it - from that link this is undeniably cherry. Now the big question is what to do with it...? Thanks to all who offered up their assistance and guidance!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

make a guitar....a stratocaster copy!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

definitely cherry.

AJC


----------

